# Where is the Pirates thread?



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well,...bought this on the 4th,... and was hoping to read a review.

Why? :bigsmile:, maybe it's just me, but I thought the sound was horrid. 
Can't really comment on PQ 'cause my Sony GWIII is having problems.
Does this transfer suffer from compression artifacts? The sound reminds me of the Star Wars films, I can hear compression artifacts in them too. Just wondered if I'm the only one?

I found the film itself reasonably enjoyable. Not as good as the first, but still worth watching. Especially the flaming monkey,... my 5 year old thought that was just a hoot,....(had to watch that part 7 - 8 times) and I gotta admit, I found it pretty amusing too.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I haven't watched it yet, but will probably pick it up Tuesday when I rent Bourne Ultimatum.

I think Wayde is working on a review of this and will be posting it over in Media Reviews soon. :T


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

are you talking about Pirates as in POTC?

i liked POTC 1, POTC 2 was a bit forced and too short.

POTC 3 was IMO horrible, I bought BD's to 1 and 2 but I can't imagine buying the 3rd. but then, how do I complete my set.

the 3rd was just too chaotic, in the director's/writer's wish to be exciting, it had too many twists and turns for the normal person to get who was betraying who.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, At World's End. 
Had to buy it, because as you said "but then, how do I complete my set".


----------

